# Sergeant Gary Morales



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Gary Morales*

St. Lucie County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Thursday, February 28, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 35
*Tour:* 13 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 2/28/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Gary Morales was shot and killed while making a traffic stop in the 3200 block of Naylor Terrace, near Edwards Road, at approximately 9:30 am.

During the stop a subject exited the stopped vehicle and opened fire, striking Sergeant Morales as he sat his in his patrol car. He was transported to Lawnwood Regional Medical Center and Heart Institute where he was pronounced dead.

The subject was taken into custody.

Sergeant Morales had served with the St. Lucie County Sheriff's Office for 13 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Ken J. Mascara
St. Lucie County Sheriff's Office
4700 West Midway Road
Fort Pierce, FL 34981

Phone: (772) 462-7300

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21744-sergeant-gary-morales#ixzz2MEKjFSN2


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

R.I.P. Sgt Morales


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

RIP Sergeant Morales.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Morales


----------



## Desert Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

RIP Sgt. Morales


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/region...-deputy-shot-and-killed-speaks-out-about-loss

Tragic...Be safe and take care of each other...


----------

